#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the different ways of securing a computer network?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

A computer network is a set of computers connected together for the purpose of sharing resources.
The most common resource shared today is the internet connection.


Can someone explain me how to secure a computer network?

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> A computer network is a set of computers connected together for the purpose of sharing resources.
> The most common resource shared today is the internet connection.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to secure a computer network?



Put in and monitor performance of a firewall. A firewall is a piece/set of software or hardware designed to block unauthorized access to *computers*and networks. ...Update passwords at least every quarter. ...Maintain your anti-virus software. ...Create a virtual private network (VPN). ...Training.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello friends,
> 
> A computer network is a set of computers connected together for the purpose of sharing resources.
> The most common resource shared today is the internet connection.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to secure a computer network?



Hi Bhavya ,

Here are some best ways helps to secure a computer network .

Use an Anti Virus software.
Use a network firewall .
have a control on ports 
Keeping the system up to date 
Don't stay logged on as a system administrator. 
Change the default username and password of your router OR Access point .

----------


## Bhavya

> Put in and monitor performance of a firewall. A firewall is a piece/set of software or hardware designed to block unauthorized access to *computers*and networks. ...Update passwords at least every quarter. ...Maintain your anti-virus software. ...Create a virtual private network (VPN). ...Training.


Thanks For Sharing these ways Moana,I will Follow them.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya ,
> 
> Here are some best ways helps to secure a computer network .
> 
> Use an Anti Virus software.
> Use a network firewall .
> have a control on ports 
> Keeping the system up to date 
> Don't stay logged on as a system administrator. 
> Change the default username and password of your router OR Access point .


Thanks For these tips Wondergirl, I will follow these above tips regularly.

----------

